# Critical Mass



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is my 3rd orchestral piece. My first free atonal piece. I'm a big fan of Varese and Leonard Rosenman.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an revised version. The original felt too rushed at parts after re-evaluating.


----------

